# Discontinued Habanos List Deciphering



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

In another forum they posted a deletions list of habanos that will be discontinued. I went to the cubancigarwebsite, but haven't quite figured out the abbreviations in the deletions list. Here's a couple of cigars, could you please help me with the details of these abbreviations found in the 'Envase' (packaging) column of the list ? 

H Upmann Petit Coronas CB-UW-C/L-12,13-n-25

Montecristo Petit 2 D-C-C/P-3-n-15


Thanks !


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

List of packaging abbreviations (toward the bottom of the "packaging" page on CCW)...

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/info-packaging.html#Habanos_Packing_Codes

Example:
H Upmann Petit Coronas CB-UW-C/L-12,13-n-25

CB = Current Box
UW = Unvarnished Wood
C/L = Layered with Cedar Sheet Separator
12,13-n-25 = Box of 25, 12 Bottom Layer, 13 Top Layer


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> List of packaging abbreviations (toward the bottom of the "packaging" page on CCW)...
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/info-packaging.html#Habanos_Packing_Codes
> 
> ...


Thanks @curmudgeonista ! Much appreciated

Looks like the HU PC is on the chopping block.

I've always kinda wondered why they had discontinued JFK's actual favorite stick, and now the kinda approximation of it will be gone. (A lotta people think the HUPC was JFK's stick.) Well, at least there are HUHCs.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> Thanks @*curmudgeonista* ! Much appreciated
> 
> Looks like the HU PC is on the chopping block.
> 
> I've always kinda wondered why they had discontinued JFK's actual favorite stick, and now the kinda approximation of it will be gone. (A lotta people think the HUPC was JFK's stick.) Well, at least there are HUHCs.


Hmmm. That would be very disappointing. Where did you see that they're being discontinued?

And yep,to clarify for others, the H. Upmann Petit Upmann was reputed to be JFK's go-to (I assume the handmade one, though there was alsoa machine-made HUPH - both discontinued in 2002). But, for years the story has been revised and circulated that it was Petit Coronas, which are really not all that close in size but do, of course, have "Petit" in the name. A marketing ploy, perhaps?


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

This is the death sentence list, deciphered (also from another forum so evil it cannot be mentioned here):

Boli Tubos 1--Gone
Boli Corona Gigantes--Gone
CCE--5 by 5 Cardboard Packs Gone
Siglo 5-- 5 by 5 Cardboard Packs Gone
HUPC-Gone
HDM Du Prince--Gone
JLP Cremas--Gone
JLP Petit Cetros--Gone
Monte 1--10 boxes gone
Monte 3--10 boxes gone
Monte Pet 2--Cardboard 15 packs gone
Monte Tubos--C. Pack of 15 Tubos gone
Monte Pet Tubos--Cboard 10 Tubos gone
Part Cor Sen.---Cboard 15 Tubos gone
Punch DC--50 Cabs Gone
Punch Punch--50 Cabs Gone
Punch Royal Coron--Gone
RG Perlas--5 by 5 Cardboard Gone
RYJ--Cedros Deluxe 1--Gone
RYJ--Los Tres Romeos--Gone
RYJ--PC--5 by 5 Cardboard Gone
RYJ--Petite Julieta--5 by 5 Cardb. Gone
Trinidad Reyes-5 by 5 Cardboard Gone
Trinidad Colonial--5 by 5 Cardboard Gone
VR Don Alejandro--Gone


Read and weep, brothers.

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MaxG said:


> Read and weep, brothers.
> 
> - MG


There's one in particular there that's a "read it, weep, and go buy all you can get before they're gone!" Bet I'm not alone.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> There's one in particular there that's a "read it, weep, and go buy all you can get before they're gone!" Bet I'm not alone.


I see two...


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

The word came out've Aussie Land 16 hours ago and now its posted on all the major websites with habanos forums.

Cue up the Disney theme song - " It's a Small World, After all "


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I see two...


I can't afford the other one... not if I'm going to get enough of the first one to last!:frown2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I can't afford the other one... not if I'm going to get enough of the first one to last!:frown2:


You're not 'spending money', youre making a long term investment in your enjoyment that can likely be turned back into cash anytime you want. And like land . . . they're not making anymore (of some of those habanos).

See . . . I've got the 'enabler' thing down pat :wink2: Learned it here on Puff from the masters !


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's an investment to us..I don't think our better halves see it that way.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> You're not 'spending money', youre making a long term investment in your enjoyment that can likely be turned back into cash anytime you want. And like land . . . they're not making anymore (of some of those habanos).
> 
> See . . . I've got the 'enabler' thing down pat :wink2: Learned it here on Puff from the masters !


Hmmm. I see your point. Though I think I've already "invested" myself right to the brink of bankruptcy. :surprise:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It's an investment to us..I don't think our better halves see it that way.


Well, I just make sure not to leave my investments in guns & ammo out where they can easily get a hold of them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joe Sticks said:


> You're not 'spending money', youre making a long term investment in your enjoyment that can likely be turned back into cash anytime you want. And like land . . . they're not making anymore (of some of those habanos).
> 
> See . . . I've got the 'enabler' thing down pat :wink2: Learned it here on Puff from the masters !


Not for me i have never sold a cigar in my life. I have smoked and gifted many. I laugh when people say investment.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I grabbed a couple of boxes of HUPC's, and (hopefully) managed to secure some better box codes. I feel like I can breathe a little easier now... and will try to get more if/when the opportunity arises (meaning a fortuitous confluence of price, availability, and finances).

And, @*bpegler*, I really do see your point. There are a couple of other goners that should not be ignored.

As well, there are some packaging deletions that are head-scratchers. I thought RG Perlas were a lot more popular in 5x5's. Don't think I've ever bought them any other way. Fortunately, I'm pretty well loaded on those, though I guess the 25's are just fine for my purposes too. And while Monte #1's & #3's are mercifully still available in 25-count boxes, the 10ers of this wildly popular series make great gifts and "party packs". Thank goodness they left the #2's & #4's alone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> I grabbed a couple of boxes of HUPC's, and (hopefully) managed to secure some better box codes. I feel like I can breathe a little easier now... and will try to get more if/when the opportunity arises (meaning a fortuitous confluence of price, availability, and finances).
> 
> And, @*bpegler*, I really do see your point. There are a couple of other goners that should not be ignored.
> 
> As well, there are some packaging deletions that are head-scratchers. I thought RG Perlas were a lot more popular in 5x5's. Don't think I've ever bought them any other way. Fortunately, I'm pretty well loaded on those, though I guess the 25's are just fine for my purposes too. And while Monte #1's & #3's are mercifully still available in 25-count boxes, the 10ers of this wildly popular series make great gifts and "party packs". Thank goodness they left the #2's & #4's alone.


I don't think the Monticristo #2 will ever be discontinued.:smile2: By far the most popular of any Habano year in and year out, there must be a reason.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't think the Monticristo #2 will ever be discontinued.:smile2: By far the most popular of any Habano year in and year out, there must be a reason.:vs_cool:


I just meant the 10-count boxes, since that's what they took away in the #1's & #3's.

But now that you mention it, I wasn't aware that popularity, or lack thereof, had anything to do with HSA's deletions. I thought it was all about turning the tobacco from three or four coronas that I loved into one overpriced jawbreaker with a double band. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> I just meant the 10-count boxes, since that's what they took away in the #1's & #3's.
> 
> But now that you mention it, I wasn't aware that popularity, or lack thereof, had anything to do with HSA's deletions. I thought it was all about turning the tobacco from three or four coronas that I loved into one overpriced jawbreaker with a double band. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


There used to be a member on here still drops by from time to time. His Handle was Tarks a Canadian i believe his real name was Jeff.
Anyways up in Canada they have an exclusive name for those larger R/G Havana's. They call them DonkeyDick cigars. :surprise::laugh2::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There used to be a member on here still drops by from time to time. His Handle was Tarks a Canadian i believe his real name was Jeff.
> Anyways up in Canada they have an exclusive name for those larger R/G Havana's. They call them DonkeyDick cigars. :surprise::laugh2::vs_laugh:


Yes, I am familiar with the DD designation. I chose to use "jawbreaker" for fear of being suspended for saying the other thing! See you in 30-days Tony!

Just kidding! >


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Out of curiosity, does Habanos SA ever share their reasoning behind deleting items ? If not officially, does the word get out afterwards ? I've read a lot of comments on various forums and many CC smokers are quite baffled by some of HSA's recent moves.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joe Sticks said:


> Out of curiosity, does Habanos SA ever share their reasoning behind deleting items ? If not officially, does the word get out afterwards ? I've read a lot of comments on various forums and many CC smokers are quite baffled by some of HSA's recent moves.


In my mind its like any other business. At the end of the day its all about dollars and cents. Products deleted because of either poor sales, or to make room. For a new product to liven up a marca or vitola.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> Out of curiosity, does Habanos SA ever share their reasoning behind deleting items ? If not officially, does the word get out afterwards ? I've read a lot of comments on various forums and many CC smokers are quite baffled by some of HSA's recent moves.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> In my mind its like any other business. At the end of the day its all about dollars and cents. Products deleted because of either poor sales, or to make room. For a new product to liven up a marca or vitola.:vs_cool:


Tony is right, of course. But a lot of us who love the traditional vitolas feel like they're killing off old-school cigars in the name of trendiness and an Americanized marketing scheme to drive sales of ever higher and higher priced "special" cigars.

Even knowing this, it remains shocking to see a favorite discontinued. And all too often those are cigars that actually are quite popular among the online community. Perhaps we are mistaken in thinking we are reflective of the broader market. IDK. But that still leaves many of us feeling neglected as loyal customers.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Tony is right, of course. But a lot of us who love the traditional vitolas feel like they're killing off old-school cigars in the name of trendiness and an Americanized marketing scheme to drive sales of ever higher and higher priced "special" cigars. Even knowing this, it remains shocking to see a favorite discontinued. And all too often those are cigars that actually are quite popular among the online community. Perhaps we are mistaken in thinking we are reflective of the broader market. IDK. But that still leaves many of us feeling neglected as loyal customers.


Agreed..but IMO we as guys that love cigars and smoke the "normal" size cigars are in the minority. Out of the 20+ smokers I know only 3 of us have actual storage. Most of the guys that I know walk into a b&m, pick up a Daddy Warbucks cigar, smoke a third, finish their conversation and leave it in the tray. No appreciation for the cigar, it's just a prop. 
Unfortunately that's the trend. Go into a b&m and try to find something in the 40rg range. Unless you're looking for a 7" Lancero, good luck.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Agreed..but IMO we as guys that love cigars and smoke the "normal" size cigars are in the minority. Out of the 20+ smokers I know only 3 of us have actual storage. Most of the guys that I know walk into a b&m, pick up a Daddy Warbucks cigar, smoke a third, finish their conversation and leave it in the tray. No appreciation for the cigar, it's just a prop.
> Unfortunately that's the trend. Go into a b&m and try to find something in the 40rg range. Unless you're looking for a 7" Lancero, good luck.


Ain't that the truth. - Recently, a family member had mentioned that he picked up some cigars at a B&M. I told him those sticks really come into their own with 4-6 months rest time on them at the proper temperature and humidity.

- - sound of crickets chirping in the background - -

He didn't ask, so I didn't go into it any further.

The vast majority of people who smoke a cigar likely grab one at a B&M or one of the chain liquor stores. (Bachelor party, birth of a child, birthday, anniversary, etc) Since we know that these are likely too wet and often burn poorly and taste harsh, you've gotta wonder if people are actually paying attention when they smoke them.
BTW - the same fellow who bought the cigars did so because he raved at how great they tasted when we smoked some that I brought by last summer. My cigars had 6 months rest at 65RH.

I also agree with your smaller ring gauge comment. There are very few premium PCs and short smokes out there in NC land, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> The vast majority of people who smoke a cigar likely grab one at a B&M or one of the chain liquor stores. (Bachelor party, birth of a child, birthday, anniversary, etc) Since we know that these are likely too wet and often burn poorly and taste harsh, you've gotta wonder if people are actually paying attention when they smoke them.


B&M cigars = Typically too wet.
Liquor store cigars = Dry as a bone!

Maybe the moochers rummaging through your humidor 'cause they never buy their own cigars aren't as dumb as you thought! :laugh2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> B&M cigars = Typically too wet.
> Liquor store cigars = Dry as a bone!
> 
> Maybe the moochers rummaging through your humidor 'cause they never buy their own cigars aren't as dumb as you thought! :laugh2:


I would never claim they were dumb..

I buy em
I store em
I fuss over em
I pick em out for them
Hell, I usually cut em and help em light it

THEY SMOKE EM...

trust me I know who the dummy is.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> trust me I know who the dummy is.


I hear ya brother !

One of the hobbies that I focus time & attention on, is paying out money to buy dried leaves and later burn them.

Is that 'crazy', or what ?! :wink2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> I hear ya brother !
> 
> One of the hobbies that I focus time & attention on, is paying out money to buy dried leaves and later burn them.
> 
> Is that 'crazy', or what ?! :wink2:


I always said this is the only "hobby" where lighting 10$ bills on fire is considered relaxing.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

If all my cigars cost only $10 each, I'd be a lot happier.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I would never claim they were dumb..
> 
> I buy em
> I store em
> ...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I really needed that laugh Damn Dino that was funny thanks bro!


----------

